# R.I.P Beanz



## TheGuvnor (Apr 26, 2013)

After 12 years with us, our Leopard Gecko Beanz has passed away. 
A couple of years ago she lost her sight in one eye, and it was limited in her other. Was absolutely nothing the vet could do.
Feeding was indeed a challenge. Was a case of dangling her food in front of her so it touched her nose. But, if she didn't get it first time you could tell she was frustrated with her self. But we carried on. 
We had a check up with her back in April. Her weight was great and her blood and fecal all good too.
Honestly, over the past couple of weeks she has not touched food, and lastnight it was almost like she was going to shed. So we left her to it. And this morning, she had passed away in her sleep by the looks of things.
We are all very sad, and it's the first loss which my youngest (6) has had to with. She's not taking it great at the moment.
But, the Viv will now be steam cleaned, disinfected, and setup for another rep to join our growing collection. I've already promised my youngest she can choose what we get.
Anyways, just wanted to post on here to say R.I.P Beanz.


Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## clumsyoaf (Oct 23, 2012)

Poor Beanz

Sounds like you did your best for her


----------



## Veeny (May 30, 2013)

Rip beanz


----------



## TheGuvnor (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks so much guys. Our daughter did take it bad. Is hard to explain loss to a six year old.
Anyways, went out at the weekend, no intention of getting a new rep, but came home with another beardie to join the ranks.
Posted a thread already here.
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=1003858

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## WelshBeardie (Apr 23, 2013)

Sorry for your loss mate. :-(

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------

